# Wich one for the Ipod Nano ?



## 100%Canadian (Feb 21, 2005)

What's the best...
Thanks guy's


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Wich one for the Ipod Nano ? (100%Canadian)*

Neither - the usa spec piece is questionable to say the least. Check out the current promo I am running for you guys.


----------



## VWGti AudiA4 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Wich one for the Ipod Nano ? (MP3YourCar)*

neither


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Wich one for the Ipod Nano ? (VWGti AudiA4)*

of those two, Blitzsafe without a doubt.


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Wich one for the Ipod Nano ? (fowtj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fowtj* »_of those two, Blitzsafe without a doubt.

Yeah I agree but you should see if your car works with our adapter promo.


----------

